# Chrome oem 18's?? ya or no



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

Anybody on here have any pics of their Black gto on chrome oem 18s?? Looking at some oem 18s that have been chromed on craigslist and am interested in them. Guy is asking $350 for the 4 of them. Opinions? Thanks guys


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I've seen a set in person, and they looked great. I don't know why he'd sell them that cheap.


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

thats why i wanna jump on them, its about half the price of stock unchromed i usually see, just reall curious to how they look and cant find many pics with the search.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I would see what the catch is if they are selling them that cheap. is he driving with them on right now? If not check to see any damage or a bent rim maybe!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I have been dying for the 18's, but the cheapest I found them was around 500 and that included a trade for the 17's. This deal may sound great, but something seems fishy


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Those things must weigh a ton. I'd stay away myself. Found some aftermarkets that weigh 18lbs and are 18x9.5. Car rides sooooo much better with lighter wheels.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You think that little chrome adds a lot of weight? I'd guess it's next to nothing.


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

guy sold the wheels while i was waiting for an email of extra pics, pretty bummed


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Mike_V said:


> You think that little chrome adds a lot of weight? I'd guess it's next to nothing.


Chrome does add weight, it is generally multiple layers of metal added to an aluminum wheel. how much, who knows but it sure looks nice :lol:


----------

